# separation anxiety?



## zurismom (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi all! I decided I had better come to the experts to help with my problem. My Zuri has become neurotic! I have tried to stop her separation anxiety but so far I'm not doing a good job. If I use the x-pen she howls and dances back and forth on her hind legs and pants and licks the pen. If I use the crate she licks and howls and yips, unless she can see me close to her. I've tried ignoring bad and rewarding good but to no avail. She does go to work with me and will do the same thing at work. The last week I have had to have her in her pen more than ususal at home because I am having a big party and have been getting things ready. Well, she has peed twice off her pad and pooed once off her pad with it right in front of her! I feel as if she may be expressing how upset she is with me! Help!!!!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

How old is she? sorry you are having this problem!!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

What have you tried? Does this only happen when you are home and she is confined? Or all the time? Is she confined when you are not home?


----------



## zurismom (Jul 28, 2009)

Sorry it's been so long to answer! Haven't been online for quite awhile!
Zuri is now 8 months old. I use a crate and an xpen. In the crate she will eventually calm down if she is close to me. she now only licks the crate for a minute or two then will lay down. If I leave the room she will start to bark and whine and scratch at the crate door. she will quiet as soon as I come near again! In the xpen she dances on her back legs whines and barks and pants! even if I am in the same room. I have tried to give her something yummy when i put her there or give her a favorite toy etc. but she pays nooo attention to those. If I leave the room, ie to work out for a half hour, she yowls and carries on the entire time. I've tried to wait her out to praise her when she is quiet but so far she can carry on for longer than I have time to wait! To get her out of the xpen I do make her sit and stay for awhile before I lift her out, instead of getting her out when she is carrying on. She does this behavior at home and at work, however, she will eventually calm down at work after quite awhile, and I praise her for that!!! I don't know how she behaves when I am gone!
your help would be greatly appreciated!! thanks so much!


----------



## zurismom (Jul 28, 2009)

She is always confined in her crate or her xpen when I am unable to watch her!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

have much time does she spend there (in the crate or xpen)? the majority of her time?


----------

